# رسائل مجانية كل يوم ,لكل العالم وبرقمك الخاص وبدون اعلانات



## adam2993 (30 يناير 2010)

رسائل مجانية كل يوم ,لكل العالم وبرقمك الخاص وبدون اعلانات


*الآن من خلال هذا الموقع تقدر تبعت رسائل مجانية لكل العالم وكل يوم يعطيك رصيد اضافي

وكلما تدعو صديق يعطيك على 3 رسائل اضافية مجانية كل يوم لمدة أسبوع طبعا يمكن أكثر من 3 حسب الدولة 
مثلا لو إشترك عن طريقك أحد من فنلدنا بتاخد 10 رسائل مجانية كل يوم لمدة أسبوع 
اما لو اشترك وياحظك لو حدا إشتراك من النرويج أو السويد رح تاخذ 50 رسالة مجانية كل يوم لمدة أسبوع تصور 50 رسالة تقدر تبعتها لأي رقم بالعالم وبرقمك ...

- لو أرسلت الرسائل المجانية اللي برصدك مثلا عندك 5 رسائل مجانية أرسلتها وبدك تبعت أكثر فيك تشتري رصيد أسعاره ارخص اسعار بالعالم (شوف القائمة بالموقع وتأكد ) ولو حتى اشتريت رصيد أكيد الرسائل المجانية اللي بتاخذها كل يوم رح تبقى وتضاف لرصيدك 

وميزته يبعت كأني من رقمك وبدون اعلانات يعني مايطلع عنوان الموقع بالرسالة 

والكثييير سجل واستفد :





للتسجيل إضغط هنـــــــــــــــــــــا

أنقر للتوسيع...


بعد الضغط على الرابط والدخول للموقع
رح يعطيك مستطيل فيه بداية رقم بلدك اذا مو هو ادخل تتمة رقم جوالك في المستطيل واضغط Next وبعدها أدخل بعض المعلومات عنك واضغط Register تسجيل 

بعدها رح يبعتلك كود تفعيل على جوالك تدخله وتضغط تفعيل وتبدأ بالارسال المجاني*

ملاحظة: لوحملت صورتك او أي صورة رح تاخد كمان رسالة مجانية


----------



## adam2993 (23 فبراير 2010)

مافي ولا شكرا ؟


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2010)

ياسيدي شكرا
بس اظن دا ممنوع في الموقع 
ارجو التحري


----------



## م.لولوا (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتير عن جد اشي حلوه ومفيد


----------



## adam2993 (19 مارس 2010)

*أهلا بمروركم الكريم وأتمنى الكل يستفيد من الموقع*


----------



## so3ad123 (19 مارس 2010)

الله يخليكم انا تسجلت اما وصلني الكود ممكن اعرف لو سمحتو


----------



## adam2993 (16 مايو 2010)

فيك تدخل برقمك وكلمة المرور وبعدها سيطالبك برمز التفعيل اضغط على اعادة ارسال 
انتبه لموضوع أنك كتبت رقمك صح


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ahmadkhyat (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## meme902 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لكم ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .*


----------



## محمد حمدي صالح حسن (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء التفصيل أكثر في هذه الخدمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## IT3 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور*


----------



## adam2993 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على المرور 

أخي :محمد حمدي صالح حسن

من اي ناحية تريد التفصيل اكثر انا جاهز للشرح
*


----------



## adam2993 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*http://dc226.4shared.com/download/2KN3xUMF/ScanSpyware_3916.exe?tsid=20101114-165555-51fa3a56*


----------



## adam2993 (20 فبراير 2011)

تم تحديث الموقع من جديد


----------



## adam2993 (1 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------

